# How to introduce a male to a community tank?



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

I saw a gorgeous male at a LFS and I want to bring him home. I have a 10 gal with 3 African Dwarf Frogs and 1 cory catfish. It's heavily planted with a lot of hiding places. I was curious how to safely introduce a male betta to this tank?

Thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm wondering why you only have 1 cory catfish, they generally like groups of 4+, just a side note ;-)

But as long as he goes in last he can basically go right in after acclimation. It's just more of a worry when the Betta is in there first since he'll have "his" territory and he will defend it but if he goes in last, he won't have a territory and will most likely leave everyone else alone.


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

I have 3 Spotted Cory Catfish and add my male. In a 10g tank you shouldn't have any worries. Prince (my betta) did his "I a big bag fish" flare for a while and chased them around for about 5 minutes. I don't even think he notices them now. Cory Cats are bottom feeders so the don't share the same space with the betta. I don't have frogs but from what I have read they should be fine as well.


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm wondering why you only have 1 cory catfish, they generally like groups of 4+, just a side note ;-)
> 
> But as long as he goes in last he can basically go right in after acclimation. It's just more of a worry when the Betta is in there first since he'll have "his" territory and he will defend it but if he goes in last, he won't have a territory and will most likely leave everyone else alone.


I had 2, one died.  And I was misinformed from the pet store, and they advised me to buy the wrong kind. This one will get too big for my 10 gal, so I'm hesitant to buy more. Sometimes he hangs out with my frogs, and a few times when my other betta (now in a different tank) was relaxing at the bottom the cory would come up and chill next to him. I think he's adapted. If I noticed any signs of stress I would return him to the store.  He'll go in another larger community tank in the future.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay! That's fine ^_^ I just wanted to make sure you knew and all, better to know and at least watch for signs than not know


----------

